

Tell HN: I created a Delicious+Hacker News Chrome Extension - prosa

For the past 6 months, I completely abandoned Delicious for Hacker News.  I figured the history of my upvotes was basically a replacement for what Delicious was offering me.  Someday I figured I would write an app to search my HN history for good material. However, I just realized that I only have access to the past 7 pages' worth of upvotes (210 in total).<p>I have been losing links I thought were saved!  I wrote this mashup extension as a quick solution that enables me to keep a permanent record of links I like here on Hacker News.<p>The extension works by popping up a save form every time you upvote.  I plan to make it more subtle over time, but in the spirit of lean product design, I plan to live with this for a few days and decide what to do later on.<p>It is only about 15 LoC. Fork it on Github if it's useful to you!<p>http://github.com/paulrosania/hacker_sync<p>https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cdlbaeiklbcclmbibhedlihcaeocidhj
======
prosa
Clicky:

<http://github.com/paulrosania/hacker_sync>

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cdlbaeiklbcclmbi...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cdlbaeiklbcclmbibhedlihcaeocidhj)

